# Just to vent...



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Yesterday while picking my son up from school(Something I do everyday.) I felt like my throat was caught, a little nausous, my head felt heavy and my legs week. I felt like nothing could help. This anxiety comes on for me sometimes my last bout was a few months ago. I've had a lot going on so it could be just stress. On the way home, there was car trouble, but I managed to get us home ok. My ibs plays a role I always worrk when I go out if I will need a bathroom. I think I should find a therapist. I'm sure there won't be any appointments available till January though. How can I cope in the meantime? Thanks


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I used to find it difficult to go anywhere. I would panic if I left the house. Going to work was fun everyday I can tell youMy social life was non-existent and I would stress over every unfamiliar environment.I have taken herbal remedies including Passiflora plus Bach Flower remedies to calm me down. On one occasion I was given beta blockers by my GP.I did go and see a psychologist too and this was very helpful.


----------

